Ask HN: Which is better Clojure or Elixir? - anildigital
======
valw
Wrong question. There is no such thing as a language being better than another
in general. Better for doing what, by whom, in what time and quality
objectives ?

------
itamarst
It depends!

------
turbopape
Clojure (Or Elixir? )

------
dozzie
Elixir is better Elixir. Mind the punctuation.

